# How to Soft release young wood pigeon ?



## Dolittle

Dear Pigeon lovers and experts,

Firstly let me tell you this is a great place to discuss important topics about the wonderful birds which I also call the Masters of the Air - Pigeons!

I live in Germany on the outskirts of the a city called Stuttgart. 4 days ago I saw a young pigeon on the side of the road. Couldn't see his parents anywhere nearby and this young pigeon didn't fly so i decided
to bring him home. When i went to catch him he didn't fly and tried to run away from me which made me sure that he cannot fly and will not live on his own. (Unfortunately my camera is broken and i cannot post a picture)

At home he seems to take off and fly rather ok but landing is a big problem. I have an apartment and he always find very bad place to land and then bumps on the wall and falls.
Keeps grooming, exercising his wings and legs which are all a good signs. Also tries to fly towards the window many times not knowing the glass. 
I am not too worried about his flying. However I am very concerned about what he will eat once he goes out. 

I had to open his beak to make him eat during the first 2 days but since then he eats on his own. At home i feed him crushed wheat, sunflower seeds, oats, tomatoes, grapes. Basically he eats everything i give him. No problem!

However once he is out on his own I am sure he will get none of what i feed him. I read on this forum that wood pigeons eat tree buds, clover, weed leaves, cultivated mustard, peas at all stages of growth, ripe and partly ripe cereal grains, beechnuts, acorns, hawthorne and elderberries.

I wanted to feed him with food he will get in nature before releasing him but its rather difficult for me to just go out and collect the food items listed above. 


There are Wood pigeons in this area. I see at least 2 to 3 couples every days. Sometimes I also see some large groups on the roof tops of the buildings away. However I cannot go there to release him. Since there are many similar looking buildings nearby i am not sure if this young 
pigeon can find his way to my window once released.

*Questions*:

1. Does the mother feed their youngs even when they can fly? 

2. How does a young pigeon know where to find food after his mother stops feeding him? 

3. How can he find water on his own ? 

4. Should I release him from my window ( i live on the second floor) so that he had a chance to come back or should i take him to the place
where i found him which is about 20 meters from my building. Is there any chance that he will find his parents again?
If i take him to that place where i found him then he has no chance to find my apartment/window. Actually I don't want him to come back because i will move out of this apartment in a months time. However i can still feed him for a month if he come back.

5. The Backyard of my building is an open area with green grass and trees. Should I release him there and keep his house (carton box) under the tree with food and water?

Please let me know your suggestions. I would like to leave him in the next 2-3 days. 

Thanks!


----------



## Feefo

Thank you for rescuing the baby, woodies are so adorable.

Your questions:

1. Yes, the parents continue to feed them for at least a weeks after they leave the nest.

2. Some they learn from ther parents, but they also learn from other woodies. They watch and imitate. 

3. Probably by watching for other woodies and going where they have gone. As you probably know, hunters use decoy woodies as they are so likely to land to feed when they think they can see other adult woodies feeding. 

4. His parents might recognise him if you return him to the place that you found him, he will probably be comfortable in that area and not panic and you could put seed down for him. However, there are advantages in letting him go from your window as he would be able to leave in his own time. Sometimes when they leave the nest they will return to roost for a few nights, so he might see your window as a roost for a few days, but would be unlikley to keep returning.

If possible, let him develop his flight muscles before release and help him develop waterproof feathering by spraying daily with water...otherwise he could become waterlogged if it rains.

There is never a perfect answer to releasing them, because they will never be completely safe...all we can do is improve his chnaces of survival as much as possible.

*Here* is some more information on wood pigeons.


----------



## Dolittle

*update*

Thanks Feefo for your answers!

I released the little woody on 18th Aug from my window. Fed him a bit extra before releasing. Kept the window open and in few mins he flew to a large tree 5 meters from the window. He sat there on the branch all day. Adult wood pigeons approached him and most of them hit little Woody with there wings forcing him to jump to other branch. There was one adult which did not attack him and sat close to him for long time. But little woody used to run towards the adult pigeon flapping his wings and making baby squeeking noise. However i am sure that the adult pigeon was not his mother because whenever he used to do that the pigeon used to fly away and didn't return.

In the evenig he flew to another nearby tree. Again there he was beaten by an adult pigeon and finally the Little Woody took shelter on a smaller tree where he sat throughout the night. I kept some food and water under that tree but he didn't even look at it. Tried to call him down but he just ignored me.

The situation looked grim and i was cursing myself for letting him go.

The following two days there was no sign of him. Everyday i used to search on the trees around. He was gone!

Today on the 4th day after his release I saw the little Woody on a tree few meters from where i found him. There were no sign of his parents. He was sitting alone and i observed him for almost 20 mins. He looked fine. was streaching his legs and wings as he used to do at home. I was still wondering if he managed to eat something in the last 3 days. I am sure that at least on the first day he didn't eat anything. Then he pooped.. I was so happy to see him poop!! ) His poop looked like an adult birds poop. Thicker and bit grainy.
So i assume he can search for food on his own. 

I was feeling aweful the last 3days but today i feel relieved. Hopefully a happy ending!


----------



## Feefo

You know, I was close to tears as I read your post...I was convinced that it would end with his little body being found. What a relief to hear that he is not only alive but shows every sign of having found his feet! Thanks for the update!


----------

